# Cats back legs given way. Limping, backing up and hissing.



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

I had to take my female cat Rolo to the vets for an urgent appointment today.
I was just wondering if any of you have experienced this?

This morning she got up for breakfast and her back legs gave way. I didn't think much of it after watching her because she seemed fine afterwards so I thought she must've just slept awkwardly or they were a bit stiff...possibly the on start of arthritis but shes only nearly 7 I'm sure.

Anyway I went out for a couple of hours soon after and when I came back it was their dinner time so I more or less came in and started getting that ready. The strangest thing happened. She was getting out of bed again ready for dinner. They gave way again and this time she backed up scooting along the floor kinda scrunched up and was hissing and growling with her ears flat. She only ever hisses and growls when her brother is chasing her.
After this she walked off towards her scratching bench and slumped down on it. She couldnt walk or get up very well. She got up for her food then but didn't run to it like she normally does. But she did meow for it snd stand on her back legs stretching up like normal.

After eating it happened again and then when I was in the other room I heard a bump. I went to check and she had fallen over by the water bowl.

I took her in right away, taking no chances. They checked her all over and apart from her legs she is healthy including good colour. Of course shes still overweight but she has lost weight since her last weigh in november,1 or 2 kilos I can't remember.
She let her walk around and tried to hold her up to get her back legs walking too. She was a little stiff with her right leg but walking fine. It was hard to tell really cos she was walking low to the ground and trying to hide cos she was scared being there. She listened to heart and said there's a slight gallop there. The more she listened she said the less it got and her heart was going very fast which could just be cos she's scared. I don't tend to monitor her heart at home so am unsure how fast she normally breathes. She said there's definatly something not quite right with it but it's hard to tell with how she is being scared. She said there's no fracture so it might be a sprain but more likely to be something along the lines of to do with the heart seeing as there's a gallop and it came on very suddenly.

I take it a gallop is like a murmur? No ones said before she's got one...only her brother. Her back legs are warm so she hasn't a clot but there's a chance she might get clots in her back legs and will be unable to get up. Whenever she falls now or struggles she can recover herself. They wanted to keep her I'm overnight but there would be no one there to monitor her through the night. So she had an injection of antibiotic/anti inflammatory/aspirin. They wanted her to come back tomorrow but i can't get there tomorrow. So she said she will be less stressed at home and to call if she can't get up or anything worse happens and then they will do xrays, blood tests and scans etc, but ATM she is so healthy otherwise they would see little point. 

They gave me some syrup stuff and she gotta have 5kg every evening starting tomorrow with her food. I dunno what it does but it says may cause sickness or dirreah so to stop it if it does and not to use it with cats with certain conditions including renal. The vet said its not ruled out that she could have kidney failure or diabetes. But the syrup ssys not to use on cats with that. So bit uneasy with that tbh. She also said it's unlikely for her age but it possible it's a strange type of epileptic fit or something, stroke or similar.

Her first thought was she wss knocked over but she never goes outside. One thing that did happen yesterday though was the cats were messing about playing in the night so my husband moved the big crinkly tube quickly and it scared both cats making them run away and Rolo hissed at my husband which she never does with us. Maybe she sprained it cos she was running or she got knocked with something? 

She's been home for a while now and seems fine so far. I gotta make sure her back legs are kept warm and she isn't straining for the toilet etc.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't remember if she said there was no fracture or probably isn't one. I think she said none.
How can she tell without x-rays? Or if it was a fracture then she would be crying and not standing on it at all? Cats are so good at hiding pain. As far as I understand it cats don't often cry because of pain but more of shock?

She seemed fine the whole time since being home except at tea time. I was in the kitchen and she jumped up on the worktop which she normally does if I leave the door open. (I don't leave them up there).
She jumped down before I could get her and she must've hurt herself again. She cried and backed into a corner before wandering around trying to climb behind stuff which isn't like her. 

She was limping then and ran straight into the living room past her food and onto her scratching bench in the corner. She didn't seem to want anyone near her. I had to bring her food to her and she scoffed it down.
She's not got a problem with her appetite and shes washing fine. She wants to play and goes for stuff you drag round in front of her. 
Most of the time she's walking fine on it but all of a sudden she would give way or limp. Is the hissing or crying cos shes scared? Seeing as the vet said it's her right leg that's a bit stiff she is probably having a problem with that one.

If it was a sprain though how come she is walking on it fine mostly and she is lifting it right up to wash it and standing up on her back legs for smooths?


She's 7 in august if i worked it out right.
I didn't think to say when the vet asked about behavioural changes but the last couple days shes been just wandering round like shes bored or lost. Two days ago she was also looking up at the wall and out in the hall like something was there and she was watching it...Muffin did it too a bit but it was mainly her. Probably not related though. 

If it carries on I'm going to ask for X-rays. I am pretty sure that'll be over £100 or so if the consultation, syrup and injection today cost £42


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmm, sounds like some kind of injury. Could still be a sprain or something like maybe she twisted her leg recently and if she's not careful it still hurts? She could be hissing and hiding from pain, because when cats feel pain they don't realise it's coming from inside them, they think they can 'hide' from the source of the pain, bless'em!! 
If the vet says there's no fracture I am sure she is right  But keep an eye on her to see if it gets better or not in the next couple of days, if not I would take her back to the vets x


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you. I'm trying to monitor her water and toilet. It's hard when you got one litter tray and two cats. She just spent ages in the loo and her poop is smelly. I thought it was my other cat ghat had smelly poop (still might be)


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Don't forget stress can alter poo habits and sounds like it was a big day!! I would monitor her keep her quiet and calm and see how she goes, if you still are not happy take her back, but vets are normally quite good. Only other thing I could think of are her paws ok and her pads?

Leave her to rest and see how she fairs


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

Found this and I'm really worried :,( seeing as the vet mentioned her sudden heart gallop and clots. Tho she said she's getting enuff oxygen.

Heart failure may occur quickly once the heart becomes affected, and fluid buildup in the chest cavity can make breathing very difficult. These cats may also get blood clots in the arteries, especially in the arteries that supply the hind limbs.

HCM is the most common of the cardiomyopathy classes, and is the most likely to be picked up during an annual checkup of an apparently healthy feline patient. General signs of malaise such as poor appetite, weakness, and perhaps vomiting may be noted, but it is not unusual for the cat to be quite normal at home until the heart goes into advanced failure.

I'm so worried!!!what if she has a heart attack or has to be put down!!?! It seems like too much of a coincidence to have a sudden leg problem and sudden gallop at the same time for it to be a sprain? She's never had a gallop before. It's different from a murmur? They warned me about heart problems when she had systitus a couple months ago cos of her weight. I'd been cutting down her food. It's all my fault cos I overfed!! She wouldn't have this now otherwise or systitus before! Maybe she should have bloods n xrays done.

http://www.cathealth.com/circulatory/feline-cardiomyopathy


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

How is she generally? You know your cat and any changes in behaviour.

Also vets have years of training and know what they are doing, stop looking at internet as it will stress you out and she will pick up on this, I suggest you call them and tell them your fears and have your questions written down so you don't forget them.

Please just try and relax and stop looking at want it could or could not be and speak to the vets about it


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

She's playing still if you move something round by her but then her legs feel uncomfortable or painful and she stops and gets up and walks around trying to get down from the settee. She sometimes cnt move the one leg at least (I'm sure it's the right one, same side I think as the gallop of the heart is on).. Then she just has to slump down. 
She's purring and kneading away ATM cuddled up next to me with her blanket and toys.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

I find it so hard not to worry 

She hadn't had a gallop other times when she was at the vets. When you watch her breathe its still fast and when she breathes out it looks like a kinda straight down thud. I mean her stomach doesn't just fall slowly or anything..like if you hold an animals scruff and let go it snaps back...kinda like that. Sometimes her whole body looks like it moves when she breathes I'm sure I saw the gallop or some irregularity.

So to you does this sound like a probable sprain? She walks on it and can stand upright on it and raise it up to wash. 
It doesn't seem to happen out of nowhere as much anymore when she's just walking round like this morning but she fell over this morning too. It's normally when she gets up now or jumps down. She ay play and then stop and have to slump down looking scared or miserable.
She is interested in food, drinks and poops (poops smelly).
I don't think she remembers it hurts till it happens and when it does she cries, then wanders round lost or runs off to a corner, jumps back up to me and lays down instead of going where she wanted to go or she walks backwards, hisses and walks round a different way before walking normally again. Trying to get away from the pain I suppose. I'm worried she wont get up to drink or go to toilet if she finds she has to lay back down.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

I think most of us here would worry with symptoms like that presenting, but the vet must have a good idea, so try not to worry too much

Did the vet do blood tests? If you have any results we may be able to help you understand them. 

Ella


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

She said if I have to bring her back in they woukd do bloods n X-rays. I'd like am X-ray on her heart anyway tbh. Probably be quite expensive?

She tried to get up this morning and backed away crying. I'm about to feed her so dunno wether to bring the food to her which i probably will. She still has to walk to her litter tray and water though cos she won't use it normally if I move it. 

Do you think it still could be a sprain? The vet doesn't know what it is


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Sorry if I've missed this, but what breed is she? Some breeds are more like to get cardiomyopathy than others. Also, were her parents tested for the condition? 

How is her drinking, and her width? Is there any sign of a cough, especially after running around?


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

Her width? She's drinking fine. Not sign of any open mouth or cough. Dmt think her parents were tested. We hd them very young. She is a tortie/tabby cross with bit of Bengal in her.


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

Every cat is different, but we think my cat sprained her leg last year. I was away abroad at the time and I was told she was walking lop sided and couldn't weight bear properly on that side. As I was away and no one wanted to jump in and sedate her for an xray immediately, my vet gave her an anti-inflammatory as a first course of action to see if that helped (it did) so no xray needed.

Whether through stress of pain, she's certainly not happy if crying. What is the syrup meant to treat? Did she has an anti-inflammatory in case of a strain? If not and you need to take her back, I'd ask for one to be on the safe side. If that helps ease things a little then it would point to an injury in the area.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

Maybe they could see fluid build up on the heart of the X-ray? She did say she could do one and she doesn't know what they'll find, but for now it's probably best to see how she goes.

The syrup stuff begins with m. Havnt got it at hand ATM.
Sues under dosed her for her weight anyway but I am still gojng to double check about it as it says not for use with renal cats and various other conditions which arnt ruled out with her.
She had an injection of pain relief which was aspirin and anti inflammortaory while there yday and I gotta give her the syrup now every evening for few days. Dunno what's it in tho so gonna check. I know there was asprin in her injection which I found out afterwards is dangerous or fatal to animals?? Esp cats?? And anti inflammatories too?

Shes lying down most of the time but she's also crying every so often she gets up and tries to walk. Other times she's waking fine on it.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm sorry to read about your cat and I really hope it is a simple sprain. 

The syrup you have been given, is it metacam?


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't mean to be cryptic 

If she's got fluid build up across her chest, she'll start looking wider from above. Usually in an odd diamond shape. I just wondered if she had that.

No cough is also a very good sign. Is her breathing very loud? 

I'd hazard a guess that your liquid is metacam. It can be dangerous in cats with kidney problems, but it's also excellent for pain relief. Have you got much into her yet? I'd expect to see an improvement after 2 or 3 doses, even if only a minor improvement, if its a sprain. Although if she is being under-dosed, it might take a few more.

An x-ray would suggest fluid, but she'd need other scans to confirm it. It wouldn't help much, either - if she starts getting wider and coughing, the vet will probably just start her on a diuretic to get rid of the fluid. She doesn't seem to be showing any clinical signs of that at the moment though, which is very good.

I'm glad she is drinking fine, that's a good sign. Keep an eye on her intake - if she starts drinking a lot more than normal, it could be a sign of kidney stress or heart problems.

The crying could be because it is very hard for her to get comfortable on a sprained joint, even if she isn't putting weight on it. Hopefully, the metacam will help soon, and she'll be able to move around fairly normally. You'll still need to keep her as calm as possible, though, until it's healed.

I hope this has helped a bit


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

Tried her with some of the stuff squrted from the syringe onto a teaspoon snd then dabbed my finger into it so she licked it off. She was more interested with her food than the syrup but she had it squirted on the food in the end. She got most of it at least.
She isn't diamond shaped I don't think. Doesn't really look any different as she's very wide from above anyway.
Is it normal to have a lot of hair in cats poop? I'm not sure who's poop it is, but I'm pretty sure its hers cos of the hair colour. Its not just on the poop but inside in lots of strands and clumped into a long hairball type thing. I kept a bit in case I need a sample. 
She washes a lot and often spits out some fur. She doesn't have hairballs very often. Guessing I need to start brushing her more again as I dont want her getting problems if the hair gets stuck


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

BlackroseUK said:


> Tried her with some of the stuff squrted from the syringe onto a teaspoon snd then dabbed my finger into it so she licked it off. She was more interested with her food than the syrup but she had it squirted on the food in the end. She got most of it at least.
> She isn't diamond shaped I don't think. Doesn't really look any different as she's very wide from above anyway.
> Is it normal to have a lot of hair in cats poop? I'm not sure who's poop it is, but I'm pretty sure its hers cos of the hair colour. Its not just on the poop but inside in lots of strands and clumped into a long hairball type thing. I kept a bit in case I need a sample.
> She washes a lot and often spits out some fur. She doesn't have hairballs very often.


Aha maybe this was the cause of her discomfort? It could've caused some pain inside her I guess. How is she now?


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

If it was her poop I dont kmow how often shes had it. She seems ok but tired. She has been most of the day but hasn't had as many problems at least leg wise. Only a few times. I think shes getting more uncomfortable.
I'm gonna ring the vet tmoz to ask about the poop and keep the sample. How long will the sample last for? 
Im going to start brushing her everyday starting tonight. I'll brush them both morning and night.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm wondering if I'm seeing a heart gallop tho. When watching her breathe now she seems to have trouble every couple of breaths like she's straining or like her front half is being pulled up and tightening if you know what I mean. Its very difficult to describe. She is wheezing through her nostrils when breathing in but that's not new. This is all my fault cos she's big and that's why all this is happening!!
How can I love her so much and then do that!

Shes sleeping by me now but doesnt want to know much. Looks quite down.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I have been reading this and hoping for an outcome.
My thoughts would be that:

1.She has hurt herself. 

2.Possibility of HCM and maybe affecting her leg?

3.If she has been struggling to pass fur, then has the vet checked her for anal sac problems? If she has an infected or blocked sac it would make her very uncomfortable and unwell. I would get this looked at before having any tests done.

If there is the chance of HCM then blood, Xray and maybe more tests and check thyroid at the same time.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks. I'm sure the vet said her bladder abd bowls are fine.

Im very worried about hcm cos I know you can just lose them with that and with treatment it's still just prolonging it. How long would you leave it to take her for more tests? I want to take her for s checkup again after this syrups finished but I'm worried I wouldve left it too late.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

My boy has HCM, he presented with laboured breathing, we had been told when we got him, aged maybe 8 10 that he had a murmur but he was OK for several years. It began after his vaccination booster.

If it is that she has hurt herself then wait a while and see if she improves. If her breathing seems bad then I would get her back to the vet and get her tested properly. Sometimes with heart failure there can be an underlying probelm, which, when treated can resolve the heart failure which is why I suggested thyroid testing.

We had xray first, then, as the other tests were inconclusive we went to a cardiologist, but we knew that we were dealing with heart failure from the xray, just wanted to find out if there was anything else, in the hope it might be treatable (it wasn't). We still have him.

Did the vet actually check her bum? From experience they usually will feel underneath for the bladder and colon, and take the temp from behind but not actually peer at the back end unless requested to check it, especially if it is very furry.

We recently had to take our boy in as he had a lump of poo stuck to him which I couldn't remove, he turned out to also have a swollen anal sac which was emptied and I asked for his bum to be shaved so I could keep an eye on him. There is no way we would have known otherwise as he had a very fluffy back end and isn't keen on it being looked at.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks. I'll probably wait a couple more days till the doses of syrup is up. She seems overall a lot better today. She got up about half hour ago and had asked for food. I gave her ten or so of her little dry food biscuits. I tried to play with her and her brother on the floor then to see how she was feeling. Nothing strenuous...just sliding a toy wand around the floor and under a cushion for her to tap. She wasn't all that interested and her brother hogged it anyway but she did surprise me when she jumped up in the air like a horse and onto the wand which she often used to do.
I was like omg cos I thought shed hurt herself but she was fine.

Apart from this morning when she first got up and cried she has been fine all day walking on her legs with no limp really anymore. 

But if it is a sprain or something not too serious like that is it normal for her to be all stiff and to lose control over both her back legs for a few minutes when she does wake up after being in the same position for a while? She tries to get up and her back end will fall. She will either look worried, just slump down and give up, cry and back up or try again and then she's fine.
She's jumping off worktops before I get a chance to stop her and unlike yesterday shes not hurt it after that or anything. just wanna know if all that fits into a sprain?


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

She hadn't fell over while walking or sitting since yesterday morning but she was having water just now and I heard what sounded like a bit of a fall and a few scrapes on the laminate and a whine. When I went to check she was laying down with her back legs out and they obviously collapsed under her again. I got a feeling it's both legs but when she lies down she lies on the right one normally and stretches out the left one. Most of the time she lies on her stomach. She seems to have both legs just give way under her. I thought falling over while walking and sitting wasnt going to happen anymore. I really thought with a sprain or something she would be limping still though? Once she is able to stand which is more or less straight after she's walking fine on it. 

She is stretching her back legs out when she is about to walk more though as if to stretch them out ready.
She sometimes seems to strain to breathe afterwards when lying down but then she seems nornal most other times. I'm gonna ring the vet now just to get peace of mind.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

She just started trying to get comfortable and had to keep getting up. She kept shaking. Her bag legs woukd shake and when she was sitting there her body would shake as she breathed. She tried to curl up. Her face books so sad. She's not shaking now or breathing as fast but I rang the vet I saw last time. I'll be taking her back in today I expect. I can't get insurance and use the insurance on the same day can I? 

I will have to use my card again for bloods and X-rays if need be and I know I'll have a whopping amount of charges but that's just the way it is. I just hope if she has an xrsy she doesmt need sedating or putting under as I don't think that'd gonna help right now


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

No, there will be a period (usually 6 or 7 days) that you can't claim in after becoming insured.

Any insurance now would also not cover this condition - or anything to do with her heart or legs, as this is currently undiagnosed.

Is she an outside cat? I'm wondering about a spinal injury now. It is possible that she's pulled a nerve in the bottom of her back, which affects both back legs. In that case, she might need an operation to put it right.

Do you see any improvement after giving the metacam?

If it's a pulled nerve, and the metacam took the pain away, its possible she was too rough on the leg and that's why she fell over again. It's quite common for cats on pain meds to forget that they are injured at all.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Good luck, I hope you get some answers, you must be so upset


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm guessing it's something to do with her heart then if she was just like that and metacam is supposed to help with pain etc.

It would make sense if she's using her legs well apart from them giving way and she doesn't limp anymore.

Can I request X-rays without sedation or anything cos I don't want her heart to be under anymore strain. I want her to be awake as it only takes two minutes. She's a very well behaved cat. She's never aggressive either.

I am so worried about her. She isn't shaking anymore but I'm just waiting all the tkme for her to fall or shake.I'm watching her breathe. 
She's still lying next to me now. I am keeping her warm as I can with blankets and heating, giving her lots of smooths. Other cat feels left out I'm sure.

She isn't an outside cat. Both mine are indoor only.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

She just started playing and rolling round on get back like she always used to and had a little play with my hand. Seems very bright ATM. Jumping about a bit. I take it that's a good sign but doesn't that mean it's probably her heart then? If that happened earlier with the breathing and shaking? Cos cats normally are fine except for the legs and breathing with heart problems arnt they? Why else would she be fine and turn give way and cry otherwise or breathe funny/shake?

What limit should I put to her playing? She normally has a kicker when she's on her back like that but I'd be worried it's too rough on her legs to kick ATM. A ribbon maybe? 
She's not up to running after her ball yet. Not that interested in it and it's her fave toy.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

She's missing some of the key signs that I'd associate with her heart, but that doesn't mean its not. I'd expect her to be gagging and coughing a lot, with very decreased activity. I would also expect her back legs to be colder than normal.

I'd try a ribbon. Record when her collapses happen, if they do keep happening, and see if there is any correlation between when you give the medication and when they occur. It could be that its when she's most dosed up, because she's trying to use her legs normally when they are injured, or when the medication starts to wear off. Keep her very calm to start with, and work up. If she starts to struggle, then stop. Definitely don't allow her to jump up on surfaces or walk the stairs, etc.

A scan without sedatives is certainly possible. You might be asked to keep her calm while they do it, or they might have nurses who do that. I'm not sure if they will find anything, though - I'd certainly lean towards an injury rather than a heart problem from what you've said. I can't see her, though, so your own vet will have a much better idea!

Is there anywhere high she could have fallen from? 

Shaking and heavy breathing can be due to pain, a heart problem, a blood sugar problem, shock...

(I hope I'm being helpful, rather than confusing!)


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

BlackroseUK said:


> Can I request X-rays without sedation or anything cos I don't want her heart to be under anymore strain. I want her to be awake as it only takes two minutes. She's a very well behaved cat. She's never aggressive either.





EllesBelles said:


> A scan without sedatives is certainly possible. You might be asked to keep her calm while they do it, or they might have nurses who do that. I'm not sure if they will find anything, though - I'd certainly lean towards an injury rather than a heart problem from what you've said. I can't see her, though, so your own vet will have a much better idea!


Just to point out an ultrasound scan without sedative it possible but an x ray is not possible without sedation unless an animal is really flat (willing to lie completely still in unnatural positions and have it's limbs manipulated), and generally unless an animal is on deaths door their not compliant enough to do this. Nobody can stand with the animal to hold them or calm them as the radiation off the x ray is harmful.

I wouldn't worry about her being knocked out for x rays. Modern anaesthetics are quite safe and there should be nurses there to monitor her. 
I just read through the entire thread, hope you get to the bottom of it soon.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

She's mostly trying to play on her own and flopped onto her back by herself waving her paws in the air. 
So the shaking and hard breathing earlier could have been because of the sprain then if she has one? Would both legs be giving way tho? I mean of both are sprained then she wouldnt be able to walk at all at any time would she? She had given way since my last post a few times and when she does they seem to drag as if they're heavy but she recovers almost instantly and is fine most of the time. 

I'm trying to keep as calm and causal as possible so she doesn't panic and I'm keeping her warm and cuddled up. Giving her lots of smooths. The vet said to try and have her exercise it gently so I suppose that means don't keep everything close by for her if she can walk as she will exercise the legs then on the way to her water and tray. 
She's had her second dose of syrup a while ago and I think shes got three days or so left. It's so distressing and just wish I knew what it was.

Theres a really tall scratching post they got she could've jumped or fallen off as she often plays there but I didn't notice anything.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

One thing I mentioned to the vet was couple days before I noticed anything different with Rolo, I was in the bathroom and stupidly without looking I pushed the door to quite hard and heard it bump against something quite hard. I went into the room afterwards and Rolo was in there. I noticed she shook her head a couple times. She likes to sit outside the bathroom and wait for me sometimes and I'm worried I might've shut the four against her head or legs. Didn't hear any cries and she was fine so I'm not sure. 
The vet said tho that if it was that she would've shown something before then and you'd see it as a hemoragge in the eyes. 
But specially cos it might be nurological I'm worried I caused it either by the door or nomatter what the cause, her weight


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

I wrote a really long post yesterday but it sounded so bossy 

I'd be leaning towards trapped nerves in the lower back causing hind leg collapse unless there is evidence that her heart is involved. 

How much can you limit her movement? Are you at home with her at the moment? I'd be curious to know if, if you limited her as much as possible and bought food/litter tray/toys etc close, she improved. 

The only problem is that it wouldn't necessarily improve long term just because she didn't use her legs. Some trapped nerves do require surgery. I would expect painkillers and anti-inflammatories to help though - and stopping her from moving too much would prevent exertion, and therefore if her shaking was shock or pain, that should stop too.

How is she today? Any improvement after the metacam? Still urinating normally, and not coughing?

(Also, can you hear a murmur? You might have already said that but I forget )


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

No you didn't sound bossy lol. 

I cant hear a murmur but I havnt monitored her heart or breathing rate at home. I just watch her breathe. I will start to do it after her follow up. 
The first night she had her water bowl near her all night and had food brought to her. Not that she wasn't willing to go for it but if she fell down she would just run away back to her safe corner.
Her appetite is still as great as and demanding as ever. Shes just been to pee but no poop yet and don't think she had poop yesterday either. It was sad last night cos she was happy lying with me but she loves to lie on my stomach for naps and especially on my dressing gown.she really wanted to but on her way to climbing up my stomach her legs gave way so she had to lie on the settee further down instead.  I miss her lying on me under the blanket.  its our thing. Really hope she doesn't think I don't want her there or I'm hurting her. I feel so guilty now for all the times she wanted me to put the iPad down when I was relaxing and I should've put it down more before and focused on just her before all this happened. She hates me being on computers etc. I'm trying not to go on them in front of her now cos I'm always on one site or game or another. 
So far today she's fine and wants to play more. So I'm playing with her gently. Just moving stuff under blankets etc which is her fave game. She seems very brightens more daring. Im always home with her as much as possbile as I don't work. I make sure there's someone with her nearly all the time. It's so hard cos the other cat is left out as much as I smooth him and try to play with him without her feeling jealous or left out. He's a very jealous cat with lots of energy and takes his pent up energy out on her by chasing her. So the less he's seen to the more he will do it. I promised her a nice new toy when shes better enough to run around again.

I slept with her all last night to keep her comfy and happy. The only heart evidence we have from a vets point of view is the heart gallop. Shes not coughing. She's on a dose of metacam each day for a 5kg cat and she now weighs 5.6 kg I'm sure the vet said when I phoned and in November I think she was 7. Is that a hige sudden weight drop? She still is mostly fat and still has at hanging below her near where he bag legs are that flops when she walks or runs. She wheezes when breathing still (not really loud) but I think is cos of her weight which shes been like for ages now.

Isn't about 5kg normal for a cat though?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

A cat's ideal weight depends on the size of its frame. If she has a large frame with long legs then 5kgs would be about right probably, but if she is quite short and small then it would be quite heavy!! 

When the vet said a 'gallop', did they mean like something actually wrong with the heart, or just that it was galloping fast at the time - i.e. beating fast due to pain or fear, etc?? They may have meant that!!

Sounds more like it could be an injury to me.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

Ah well she's quite a small cat and I think a runt.

She's very dainty and graceful so I'm guessing she needs to lose a few pounds still. Does all this she's doing sounds like a good sign?

She did say she was obviously stressed and breathing fast but she said there's definatly something not right there, although she doesn't know what an X-ray will show us.

I'm sure she said afterwards though that it was getting harder to find the more she listened. But I think she mentioned it being more on one side of the heart which would be a gallop.

So you don't think I've done this to her through her being big or her being possibly hit by the door?

I was told before about the strain on her heart and organs etc like kidneys due to being so big and them working twice as hard. When she hsd cystitis as well few months back. I'd hate to think I done this to my baby


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

I'm struggling because I don't want to undermine your vet without actually being able to see your cat, but there have been so many threads on here recently when I held my tongue thinking that the vet would do the right thing and it didn't happen...

So I'd say that unless she starts displaying other clinical signs, I don't believe it's her heart. It sounds like a physical injury to me. I don't want to run off reels of advice at make a monster thread, so we'll start with toileting.

Have you tried gently massaging her stomach? Will she let you do that? A wet cloth massaging might work, too. Metacam can cause constipation, but it's much nicer if you can get her to poop on her own :blink:

It can also cause hunger, and as she's losing weight, I wouldn't be too worried about feeding her when she is hungry. You could try offering her slivers of ham as a treat, or something that she loves, to build her weight a bit more too. I wouldn't be overly concerned unless she continues to lose weight, as it has been just about 6 months since November.

Don't feel bad. You are doing everything you can for her now, and she'll be thrilled that she's getting to play without aggravating her injury. Blanket games sound fun 

Edit: If you'd hurt her with the door, she would have let you know! And it won't be weight-related, either. Kittens are adventurers, this type of thing happens.

I think any gallop would be secondary, and something you don't need to worry about right now. A large number of cats have very low heart gallops which are only picked up when they are stressed or injured, and never make an appearance again. We shall deal with that later. 

For now, does she do the stairs? I'd attempt to limit stair-climbing and jumping as much as possible, so that she doesn't injure herself more.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

Thankyou. I domt know if it makes a difference but she's nearly 7, not a kitten and has been big most her adult life.

We don't have stairs as we live in a ground floor flat. 
She will let me do anything with her without pain, aggravation or discomort. She has always been one you can do anything with. Btw if you wanna add me to fb if you got it you can see pics of my babies 

I'm Adelle King on there and my pic is of me with water in the background.
The only other possible heart related thing thats happened as far as I know was the shaking.

Yea, she loves blanket games. Sticking a toy or your hand under it and she burrows under to find it and whacks it. My boy loves that too.
They havnt slept together in the bed since the first day she had problems which is unusual. They love cuddling up together. She's sat in the bed herself but only quickly and not slept in it so maybe she remembers and doesnt want to.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Oops, sorry, I've been working with a kitten today  Hydrotherapy with cats is certainly interesting!!

She's probably a bit apprehensive because, like you said, she'll remember. She'll be back to normal in no time, though. This type of physical injury is quite common...I've got a cat sat on my laptop with three broken legs at the moment. He's loving the attention he gets from people bringing in their animals!

Is she having two doses of metacam a day?


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw. They do like their attention. 

Shes only on one dose a day...enough for a 5kg cat.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

BlackroseUK said:


> Aw. They do like their attention.
> 
> Shes only on one dose a day...enough for a 5kg cat.


Hmm. Interesting. In my experience, cats do better on three doses per day - morning, afternoon, evening. This means they have a constant dose, which works better, and I believe is kinder than one big dose on the organs. I'll verify that at work tomorrow.

Do you mind me asking what dosage she is on?


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll hafta check the dose on the box when I get up. Lol, ATM Rolo is sleeping on my lap. Last night I didn't want to move her either so I slept with my legs in all directions and had to use what blanket I had left. But I didn't mind. She is worth it  it made her happy. I wonder why she didn't give me more than one dose...especially if it's rougher on the organs? 

Maybe cos she's having less food the vet thought she woukd only have one or two meals a day... But she has three. Overall each day they have a total of around 2 and a half ounces of dry food (purine one...low calorie) and sometimes the odd day 3 ounces...just to keep the metabolism up.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

I am still not co fortable about this drug at all. I know the vet prescribed it and I read a post here before about someone being given this drug and they had also read it can kill yoir cat and cause renal failure etc. I read one link which I think was updated in 2010 on the metacam website I think it was saying metacam kills. There were tons of stories on there and one I read was the same as mine..the vet gave the same dosage and for four days same as me and on the fourth day their cat was rushed to the vet with acute renal failure.

It's not rucked out as I said that my cat doesn't already have kidney problems etc and so I'm really worried. There wre so many stories about it!

One vet on there actually said she isn't afraid to tell people it shoukdnt be used on cats and actually writes on labels when she prescribes it not for use in cats.

Here's the link: http://www.metacamkills.com/


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Metacam is controversial. It is very effective, but it does have its critics. It has been linked to deaths, but it is still widely used.

I do understand your uneasiness. I use the drug most days, so I'm quite prepared for side effects, but I can appreciate that you aren't.

When are you due back to see the vet? I do think a small dose three times a day could be helpful, but there are alternatives - they can just be less effective or in a different form, such as injections.

How is she tonight? She is very lucky to have such a caring owner


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you  I will ring the vet tmoz again. 
She's been a lot better all day and just woken up from her long nap for her supper. I didmt see her jump off the settee but I heard her and she didn't seem stiff this time. I hope she continues to improve this way.

I'm very lucky to have them. They mean the world to me and are my life.


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

This may be of sum help one of my dogs has a similar problem in its back legs he seems to get cramp at times i have taken him to the vest and had him x raid and they gave him the same medication they gave your dog but what i found was as long as i get to him strait a away and massage the stiff mussels in his back legs and gently move the leg its better and working in under 1 min at first he was not very ken on me touching him but has got use to it now and is all right the rest of the day he is 3 years old, I have not yet work out the actual problem. P/S sorry Metacam was not given


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

That's great news  as long as she is still drinking and urinating normally, I wouldn't worry about metacam for now, as it won't be for long.

Id ask about giving three smaller doses and see what your vet thinks. She might have a reason for that type of dosing. Either way, hopefully you wont need to give it for much longer anyway 

Im so pleased she's doing better. Really does make my day. I hope tomorrow is just as good  

(oh, and no worries, I like to help. Thanks for updating so much. Happy endings are great)


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

I finally read the box and it says 

'metacam for cats
0.5 mg/ml 
Oral suspension for cats
Meloxicam
3ml

Dose 5kg once a day with food starting tomorrow eve and for four more days. Stop if any vomiting or diarrhoea'

What's meloxicam? How do I massage her stomach or is it best not to in case it aggravates anything she may have wrong with her? As far as I know she hasn't been to poop for a couple days now...think today's the third day so since starting really. She urinated this morning.

So that's five days worth then probably. It'll be her third dose today.
Today she ws on the windowsill when I woke up which she hadnt done for ages and she likes doing. She got up and down herself and seemed happy enough at breakfast. She did fall down I think after her breakfast though when next to the water bowl. Why is it usually always in the hallways she falls down? Usually wherever her water is?
Well, she may not have fallen down...but slumped down due to back legs.
Is it something also to do with hunger, just eating, thirst or just had a drink that could possbily make the leg thing happen/worse?

Shes wrapped up where I put her now on my settee and she seems ok, but a bit fed up and down.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Give me a minute to find my medication paperwork and I'll have a look for constipation advice. 

Is your hallway any different to your other rooms? Like, is it laminate rather than carpet? That could affect her grip.

Did she have blood sugar tests when she went in initially? 

Hopefully you'll start to see big improvements soon - three doses isn't much, especially when you are under-dosing.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

We have laminate through the whole living room and one hall. The other hall is carpet but both halls she has problems in. I domt know why.

I just been looking up septicaemia and hypothermia. She didnt have blood tests done but I'm thinking of having them done anyway and if she doesn't need any till then when she goes for her annual jabs I'll have them done then anyway wether she's fine or not.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

I think actually its the fourth dose today. Are there any signs of constipation? I can't see any apart from not going at all for about three days now. I'm pretty sure she hasn't anyway. 
I'm wondering if it could possibly be a type of sinus infection or something? Cos she makes wheezy noises too, esp when she signs. It's not so loud you can hear it all the time or anything. But you really can up close.

Earlier I was observing her as lay resting near me and as usual her breathing when I see her stomach going in and out was like normal breaths but every now and then like you could see a jump or more like a tense thing...I can't explain it. Like twinge I suppose further up near her neck too.
Then on her actual chest and side of face I can assume I was seeing her pulse which didn't seem to fit in with the breaths I was seeing on her side. The ones on the chest and face were very rapid...like 1,2,1,2 all one after another and if you were to say it out loud there would be no pause inbetween. 

Maybe all that's normal but I dont remember seeing any of that in my boy who has a heart murmur.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

She had her last dose of meds ydy and there seems to be a tiny bit left in the bottle. Some days it seemed more in the syringe than others as its got a tall wide top to it but I always drew it down to 5 Mark.

She seemed great yesterday and so far today. So I'm hoping things will continue to go this way. She's started sleeping with her brother again and also whacking him as he passes her so she must be feeling better 

As always though it's one thing after another....my bearded dragons not looking too well now with his back leg.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

Maybe the metacams worn off now but this morning she was great too and wanted to play loads. But then her legs went funny in the litter trY after scraping about a lot. Since then she's been wary of everything and just wanting to sit and cuddle. When in the bed after dinner her legs were the same as she tried to get out and her back end really does seem very heavy like there's no feeling in it at all, and when she tried to walk out her back end stayed in and she actually pushed the bed against the wall as she walked out with her front legs (cos her back end wouldnt move). Hope you understand what I mean. I just cuddled with her and had to get up to get on with things. But I while cuddling her again very soon for the day and probably taking her up tuesday for a follow up. 
If she was more or less fine and acting great with very little leg discomfort all day yesterday and the night before is this sudden return to be expected if it's just a sprain or something?
It still makes me wonder if it actually is a sprain if she's walking fine 90% of the time. She hadn't even had problems when she got up the last day or so. I understand the metacam would've been wearing off by now and even tho there's a timy bit left in the bottle I think they said four days worth which she's had. So maybe there was a bit less the odd day she had it but I pulled it down to the 5 Mark. 

I'm starting to think it's not just her leg or legs, but her whole back end that kinda paralyses for those odd minutes. Maybe she wasn't actually ever in pain bit just numb and that's why she limped before, shook, cried and hissed...all that. Cos she was scrared.

Today now she keeps looking up at me and like she wants me to help her. She was purring abit but I'm sure it wasnt a happy purr.
She was breathing fast for a while.

I know though she will be playing again soon after she gets up. 

It's so confusing. The next step is blood work and X-rays which I can't afford for a couple weeks till I save it up. But regardless, if she needs them before that she will have them done. 
Btw she pooped yday and it was fine.


I'll let you know how she gets on.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

BlackroseUK said:


> I finally read the box and it says
> 
> 'metacam for cats
> 0.5 mg/ml
> ...


Loxicam is what Jumpy's on, I think, it's an anti-flammatory for musculo-skeletal disorders, so Meloxicam is probably similar. That should help if it's an injury. Hope she's back to normal soon.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

I'm on my phone so please excuse the short reply!

I'd ask for more meloxicam, and continue treatment. Keep a close eye on her urinating - stop the treatment if there is any blood or diarrhoea. Otherwise, I'd be inclined to keep her on it and possibly dose three times a day to increase the effectiveness.

She'll be sore tonight and tomorrow (depending on what time you can get her more painkillers) but she should improve faster this time.

I'd suggest an injury, which is why she improves on pain meds. If it continues, arthritis or nerve conditions will need to be considered.

She's behaving exactly as I'd expect her too with an injury and no pain meds. Try to keep her calm and prevent movement today - she's likely in quite a bit of pain.

You are doing great


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks. Well the vet wanted to give it a few days after treatment to see how she is and the last few days she's been great with hardly any leg problems. Shs been loving, playing and really bright. Kneading away and purring. 
Still no diarreah or blood. Shes still drinking and eating fine with a good appetite. 

However, this morning she just had breakfast when we got up like twenty minutes ago and she was sick moments later. It was just the food she just had by the looks of it and maybe a little more from yesterday I dint know and it was covered in saliva that looked kinda frothy White. I dont think she ran or anything after her food as it was literally moments after. She went to the litter tray I think, ran out suddenly and was sick in the hall and then the room. But she didn't heave a lot...just came straight up.

I domt know yet today how she is so far as we only just got up. Should I be worried? If it's just saliva? As I said she's been great the last few days. I'm worried moreso now the metacam gave her problems.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

The vet who saw her last time isnt in till 5 this evening. It's either that or tomorrow morning, or have the same reptile specialist vet who's seeing my bearded dragon see her which wont be till tomorrow evening. It's bad enough I have to wait till to tomorrow for my bearded dragon but I'd much rather my cat get seen today by the same vet that saw her last time. So even though it's two appointments and I'll have to ask my dad (hes my transport unfortunately) it's best they see the right people. 

I might end up taking my bearded dragon to the cheaper vets if they have a reptile specialist...I'll hafta check. 
If not he will have to go to the one my cats going to.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

Shes doing great. They said they don't need to see her again if things keep up. Her heart rate was still hi to at 240 and she said the highest that's normal for a cat when it's scared is 220.

She couldve done an X-ray and probe thing to see why she was sick but it would've caused more stress and strain on her heart (if she does have anything the putting under is dangerous she said) so I said I'd just keep an eye on her. Her legs or back end are still heavy at times like last night but she has ardly had any problems and hasn't been falling over or crying for a long time now. Shes playing loads.

Going up this evening now with poorly bearded dragon.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

Is it normal for a cat to twitch on the face? Not when sleeping as I know my cats do this anyway quite often and it's normal.
I read it could be nurological or some spine problem (stomotis?) or something else when this happens. It could be my cat has always done it and I'm just noticing now cos I'm still so worried about her and watching her almost constantly. 
This is the same girl I took up and who had the metacam.
She hadn't been sick since that one morning and she's still running round playing and chasing her brother etc...still eating and drinking fine. About to give her some more plain roast chicken in a minute after the chills gone off it a bit, as its been on a plate in the fridge. It's the tesco ready made one you get hot. They love that.

Anyway I noticed over the last couple days she twitches on her eyes a bit. Sometimes her ears too and I saw the one side of her lip a bit today. I noticed it more today within the last half hour than the other day but then she could still have hairs on her or something. She is also licking her lips and bottom of nose a lot today and swallowing...which I thought would indicate she felt sick or something? Her nose today and yesterday seems a bit paler too, altho slightly darker pink where she licks. I cant tell anout the gums..they look pink but to me also on the main parts of the gum a bit whitish...definalty paler than my other cats gums anyway but then hes a dark cat whereas she's light coloured around her face etc with a pink nose.

Also forgot to mention she sneezed this morning a few times in a row...about 5 or 6. It's not constant. She doesn't seem to have mucus or anything runny that I can see.

I'm gonna ring the vet to ask about it anyway. Her back end and left leg seems a bit more stiff than it was a couple days ago and she seems to be staring at me a lot which might indicate she's telling me something is wrong.
I only just put money back into my bank to almost cover the charges from the last time and I am still going to go back into my overdraft nxt week when the other charges come out. I havnt got anything to take her up with for a while.
Especially as if she has to go back now again it'll be X-rays and blood tests.of course if she needs them she will have them anyway, but maybe everyones right and I'm just seeing all this stuff cos I'm looking for things as I'm so worried and I wanna make shes always feeling ok.


----------

